# Ithaca mag 10 $250



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

It's not pretty but shoots well. I have a new browning so I don't need it anymore sold


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Details and picture please?


----------

